# In Ceiling vs Satellite for 5.1 "Low Profile"



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

From a recent thread I began in the HTIB section (see "small speakers/mid-size room"), it was suggested that I also look into various in-ceiling speakers instead of satellite speakers for a 5.1 system in my living room. Not believing I never really looked into this!! :duh: I hit the forum for various threads on in-ceiling speakers. This left me with a few new questions :dizzy: I hope someone can assist with:

Given the requirement that I need low profile ceiling mounted speakers (comparable in size to Bose Jewel Cubes), would I get better sound from a Satellite system hanging down from the ceiling or from in-ceiling speakers with a bit more range (but less position-ability)? The height of my ceiling in the living room is 9 feet.

Any input on this issue would be greatly appreciated, also any models recommended would be great!!!

Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

here is some  RHB speakers  :yes:

Read this article on  How to choose in wall/in ceiling speakers ... it may help you :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Great Info!! I have been looking at a few pairs of Boston Acoustics (DSi465) and maybe a slightly higher model for the center channel. I like the idea of being able to select my choice of Sub as well as receiver. I do have a few questions.

1. Given that our living room is underneath a bedroom, is there much sound transfer between the speaker and the floor above? (Speaker woofer size between 6 and 6.5 inches)

2. Is there a benefit to getting a 3-way for the center speaker? Or any preference over tweeter composition and design (silk, cone, dome, etc.)?

:T


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I read your other post. Based on it and your post here, it sounds like you're thinking about locating *all* of your speakers in the ceiling as an alternative. I think folks who mentioned this alternative meant the more traditional in wall for the front speakers and in ceiling for the surrounds.

If your intent is proof of concept to your wife, I don't think either small satellites or in ceiling L/C/R will do justice to the potential of surround in your future home theater. You've already heard small Bose and mentioned your were underwhelmed. While part of the problem is the poor quality of Bose products, there are laws of physics that cannot be overcome even with the finest quality and design. In other words, any speakers the size you mention will be a comprise.

If you put your L/C/R in ceiling, the fact they're down facing and up high will comprimise imaging and soundstage. Speaker manufacturers can be quite specific about speaker height and distance. When you've heard a system properly configured, you'll understand why.

There are better solutions to simplicity than buying a HTIB. You can use a good receiver with a DVB/Blu Ray Player and a cable/satellite box and still have ease of use. Just buy a good universal remote, such as one of the higher end Harmonys. They can be programmed for one touch movie or TV viewing which will be no more complicated than the all-in-one solutions.

Doug


----------

